# Gamblers Cove Kennel-Anyone heard of them??



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some advice. I have found a puppy that I really like at Gamblers Cove Kennel. Has anyone heard of them or anything about them? The breeder seems very nice and helpful, which has been hard to find. They also had many, many great reviews on puppyfind. The puppy is perfect and every thing seems to line up. The only things that are a concern are she said they don't do testing on their dogs. Is that common? Also, since I have to have the puppy shipped I asked to see a picture of the kennel and she said they don't allow pictures of the kennel because there have been radical extremists who don't believe dogs should be confined come in and turn off the heat or air conditioner and kill puppies. I get that, but I don't know how I feel about not knowing where the puppy is growing up. I feel comfortable with the breeder and I think she probably takes really good care of the puppies based on the reviews and her website but these couple of things had me a little confused. Advice??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, sorry I haven't heard of this kennel but the two points you mention are VERY important. I believe there is no good reason that breeding dogs should not be tested and in my opinion a decent breeder should be happy to show you where your pup will be born and reared.
Are they close enough to visit? I guess not as you mentioned shipping.
It's your personal choice if you are willing to compromise on those two things for this particular puppy or hold out for a breeder you are 100% happy with.
Best of luck!


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, we have to have the puppy shipped. I wish we were able to visit and meet he parents and see where they are born. I was hoping to find a breeder that offered testing and that kind of thing. I have seen some that do and some that don't. She said her dogs are checked by the vet every year and cleared to breed but they don't do the specific testing.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I just googled them - as your in the states and I'm in the uk I wouldn't of heard of them.
But they breed an awful lot of different types / breeds of dogs & puppies. That says puppy farm to me. But I couldn't see any bad reviews on google.
But..... The available cockapoos look adorable!! I'm in love with the little female one called Sadie.
If you feel comfortable with them then go for it, do your research as you are doing. I'm sure if you got one of their pups you would give it lots of love and attention.
Hopefully others on hear will give you more advice as I am no expert.
Good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Where are you in the US .. someone on here may be able to point you in the right direction for a breeder..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have done a lot of research in several states. If you have to have one shipped any way why not go with someone who does test and will show you whatever you need to see? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Isaangelgirl (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, we adopted our maltipoo from them 9 years ago. They are wonderful. Our boy (Jett) has always been healthy and so loving. I always said I would never buy a dog, but my son had asthma, so we had to choose one hyperallergenic. He has been such a blessing in our family. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Lori Schaefer (Jan 31, 2021)

We bought our12 year old Malteese Pomeranian pup from her in 2009. We would not adopt a puppy from anywhere else. She was the best had the puppy shipped to Madison airport at that time our Blinky was a size of a baby. Food jar she came in January in the cockpit on the plane has been the Love of our lives since we no children. Best breeder you could find!!?


----------



## Janina (Aug 13, 2021)

StephStew said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some advice. I have found a puppy that I really like at Gamblers Cove Kennel. Has anyone heard of them or anything about them? The breeder seems very nice and helpful, which has been hard to find. They also had many, many great reviews on puppyfind. The puppy is perfect and every thing seems to line up. The only things that are a concern are she said they don't do testing on their dogs. Is that common? Also, since I have to have the puppy shipped I asked to see a picture of the kennel and she said they don't allow pictures of the kennel because there have been radical extremists who don't believe dogs should be confined come in and turn off the heat or air conditioner and kill puppies. I get that, but I don't know how I feel about not knowing where the puppy is growing up. I feel comfortable with the breeder and I think she probably takes really good care of the puppies based on the reviews and her website but these couple of things had me a little confused. Advice??


Scottvills , Va
Belle Chiens
Anyone heard of these guys?
Thank you so much
I Identify with the post on Gamblers Cove Kennels


----------

